# Mobile, Al, Player seeking face to face or AIM/Online Forgotten Realms campaign



## Gunther1977 (Feb 10, 2003)

I've been playing off and on for close to a year now and would like to start playing on a regular basis. I'm open to pretty much anything as long as it's FR's and 3e and have a decent amount of material. If any DM is interested let me know or email me at Gunther1977@aol.com so we can go over details. Thanks.


----------



## mikey6990 (Feb 18, 2003)

I am looking to start an online game soon using ScreenMonkey (http://www.nbos.com).  It only requires a browser for players.  Are you still looking for an online game?

Mike


----------

